
ZigBee IoT Recap BH2015 Security Holes [pdf] - usernamemanresu
https://www.blackhat.com/docs/us-15/materials/us-15-Zillner-ZigBee-Exploited-The-Good-The-Bad-And-The-Ugly.pdf
======
usernamemanresu
Expect an update on our protocol reviews with specific focus on electron
transfer via power and chemical bonds:
[http://www.sae.org/servlets/techSession?REQUEST_TYPE=AUTHOR_...](http://www.sae.org/servlets/techSession?REQUEST_TYPE=AUTHOR_BIO&PROD_CD=13HYBRD-0032&PRESENTATION_TITLE=Wireless+Charging+Guideline%2C+SAE+TIR+J2954%3A+Performance%2C+Safety+and+Interoperability+Considerations+for+the+wireless+charging+of+plug-
in+vehicles)

